# Pee is a constant thing!



## justmaintaining (Aug 28, 2012)

We have a rescue dog from a former puppy mill. Upon rescue she was sent to a few different places (barns and such) til a foster mom took her on. We adopted her 3 months later. This was 2 years ago. She had accidents, by the many, but was getting better at the outside potty ( we have another dog), but last spring she started to pee every 20 minutes after we got home from work. She will be just fine for 6 - 8 hours, but when we get home she will leave a nickel size spot on the floor every 20 minutes if we don't take her outside. She gets along with our other dog and they are fine together, but is intimidated as our 10 year old dog is a mom's dog, too! I think she is just marking her territory - mine - mine- mine- but why now and what to do? Both dogs are mommy's babies, rescue dog has not taken to my husband though he is so kind with treats and conversation. How can we get the rescue pup to quit marking territory? We are nearly diaper territory with her when we are home from work.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

have you taken her to the vet to check for infections?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, I would definitely have a urinalysis done to rule out a UTI.


----------



## justmaintaining (Aug 28, 2012)

Of course - brought to the vet for tests --but IMPORTANT point--she only does this when we are at home. She is fine when we leave for 6 - 8 hours there are no accidents. I counted on a one mile walk through the woods and she peed 17 times. We need the dog whisperer for this pup. I don't know if I shoul pull her along or let her do her thing umpteen times.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

UTIs can act in strange ways. Shambles had a raging UTI when he was a puppy and his entire waking moments were spent peeing every little bit. Then he'd go to sleep for hours at a time, or be in his crate when we left, and he wouldn't pee.


----------



## A-Blue-Roan (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like UTI to me I'm suprised the vets didn't identify it my vet recognised my pup had it when she was little and she was treated with anti biotics now she is fine never had an incident like this sincee. 

Ask them to test for it I see a number of male dogs with UTI's when out on walks its easy to mistake as behaviour issueI guess.

Good on you for rescueing ^^


----------



## justmaintaining (Aug 28, 2012)

She was on meds for a UTI - did not help. She can hold it for 6-8 hours while I am at work or at night. Once someone is home, she starts this marking. I do believe it is some sort of behavioral issue.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Not responding to the original antibiotic could mean that a urine culture and a different antibiotic might be needed.

That said I don't necessarily think it has to be an UTI. Just wanted to make sure she was checked for it. Even with an UTI a dog can certainly still try to hold it for hours. My dog would hold it all night then pee on the floor first thing in the morning when I wake up.

I think a dog with an UTI will try to empty their bladder. That means a larger quantity in the first urination and then frequent small urination as they try to squeeze out what ever they have, either outside or inside. Where as marking behavior would mean not emptying their bladder each time.

Behavioral things, you may have better luck asking about it in the training section. Doesn't seem like as many people frequent the rescue section.


----------



## justmaintaining (Aug 28, 2012)

zhaor said:


> Not responding to the original antibiotic could mean that a urine culture and a different antibiotic might be needed.
> 
> That said I don't necessarily think it has to be an UTI. Just wanted to make sure she was checked for it. Even with an UTI a dog can certainly still try to hold it for hours. My dog would hold it all night then pee on the floor first thing in the morning when I wake up.
> 
> ...


I am going to get her back in for another check. She just does not "fit" the other symptoms of a UTI. She is a super happy pup, except intimidated at times by our other dog. She has plenty of energy and no signs of pain or of being ill. Will have to check the behavior section, too. Thank you to ALL for advice.


----------



## hub3 (Jul 10, 2010)

Doggy diaper? Maybe just until you figure out what is going on, will help your sanity!


----------



## justmaintaining (Aug 28, 2012)

hub3 said:


> Doggy diaper? Maybe just until you figure out what is going on, will help your sanity!


Yep, that is seriously being considered! Otherwise I think my carpet cleaner will wear out.


----------



## justmaintaining (Aug 28, 2012)

justmaintaining said:


> We have a rescue dog from a former puppy mill. Upon rescue she was sent to a few different places (barns and such) til a foster mom took her on. We adopted her 3 months later. This was 2 years ago. She had accidents, by the many, but was getting better at the outside potty ( we have another dog), but last spring she started to pee every 20 minutes after we got home from work. She will be just fine for 6 - 8 hours, but when we get home she will leave a nickel size spot on the floor every 20 minutes if we don't take her outside. She gets along with our other dog and they are fine together, but is intimidated as our 10 year old dog is a mom's dog, too! I think she is just marking her territory - mine - mine- mine- but why now and what to do? Both dogs are mommy's babies, rescue dog has not taken to my husband though he is so kind with treats and conversation. How can we get the rescue pup to quit marking territory? We are nearly diaper territory with her when we are home from work.


We were just at another vet for check-ups in July and he found nothing wrong. Today, we find out our little gal is "full" of bladder stones! Vet was surprised that she holds her urine all night and all day - just pees constantly when I am home (not so much when my husband is here). She is happy, full of energy, eats and drinks just fine, no blood in the urine - no typical symptoms. Vet just said she is "one good dog". Anway $325 later and awaiting test results as to treatment.


----------



## justmaintaining (Aug 28, 2012)

Doggy diapers tried - she was just fine with them until she laid down - then tore it up. It was worth a try...


----------

